# San Diego auto body shops



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

Anybody know a good body shop in the San Diego area?
wanted to get opinions on where to take my se-r sideskirts
they need to be sanded, primed and painted


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

thanks for all the feedback everyone


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Hmm I am detecting some sarcasm but that could be because no one on this board knows of any in san diego I myself do not know. sorry couldnt help you out more.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

just got a little frustrated is all


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I hear Amato's in Sorrento Valley is excellent.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

this isnt in SD but it kinda close ( i guess) 

heard they do good work

http://www.bodypros.com/


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone ever had work done by Sinful Enhancements?


----------

